# Zombie Crawl



## reaper (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey guys, been awhile since I visited, been busy. Last year we had a zombie crawl here in good ol Williston ND. It was huge, we had way more people show up than expected! So we gt an idea, why not do it a yearly thing, have a concert after word and proceeds go to a charity? Well this year we are donating to Special Olympics of ND-Williston! We dont have a date as of yet, we are waiting on a few bands to commit to it. If youre in the area, get zombified and stop by! Its an all ages event and the crawl is free!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

When did they stop being called Zombie Walks?


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

That's cool


----------

